# Apple Banning "Sexy Apps"



## burntreality (Jul 30, 2008)

http://www.npr.org/blogs/thetwo-way/2010/02/apple_apps_sexy_bans.html

Just seems to me like Apple is going a little to far with censorship.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Not all of them, they kept the SI swimsuit app and Playboy app, pays to have some stroke with Apple.


Not censorship but market protection for a Fee.

.


----------

